# Inkjunkie Bacon...round 1....



## inkjunkie (Feb 18, 2015)

Bought a 14 pound frozen Belly. Thawed, skinned and coated it with Morton's TQ & some brown sugar. Vacuum sealed them and into the fridge they went...












20150207_055321.jpg



__ inkjunkie
__ Feb 18, 2015





16 days later rinsed them off under cold water and dried them with paper towels.  Set them in front of a fan for a few hours prior to putting them in the MES.
Sliced some off for a taste test












20150217_105704.jpg



__ inkjunkie
__ Feb 18, 2015


















20150217_105910.jpg



__ inkjunkie
__ Feb 18, 2015





Tasted good to me...
 Filled the AMNPS with Maple pellets. Lit it and put it in the lower left corner of the MES. 
Didn't monitor the smokers temperature but with only the heat from the pellets burning doubt it got very much over our ambient temperature,  48*, of today. 












450.jpeg



__ inkjunkie
__ Feb 18, 2015





After 7 hours of smoke












20150217_215014.jpg



__ inkjunkie
__ Feb 18, 2015





Wrapped 2 of the 6 pieces, the other 4 will be going back in tomorrow,  2 of them will get another 7 hours of smoke for a total of 14 hours. The other 2 will be going back in on Thursday for another 7 hours...


----------



## chewmeister (Feb 18, 2015)

Curious as to how this turns out for you. Never tried maple on bacon, usually I use a mix of apple and hickory. I've read that for best smoke absorption you want to be somewhere between 70 and 100 degrees. The heat generated by the pellets should get you close to that.


----------



## themule69 (Feb 18, 2015)

It should be good. Let us know what you think of the differance in smoking time.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## bear55 (Feb 18, 2015)

You said you "coated it with Morton's TQ and sugar."  Would you give amounts of both please?

Richard


----------



## mfreel (Feb 18, 2015)

lurking...


----------



## inkjunkie (Feb 18, 2015)

chewmeister said:


> Curious as to how this turns out for you. Never tried maple on bacon, usually I use a mix of apple and hickory. I've read that for best smoke absorption you want to be somewhere between 70 and 100 degrees. The heat generated by the pellets should get you close to that.


Sadly neither one of us can actually taste which flavor pellets we use. With that said some of the best tasting bacon we have bought was Maple flavored. Will let you know what we think.




themule69 said:


> It should be good. Let us know what you think of the differance in smoking time.
> Happy smoken.
> David


Will do...can say I love the color of it. This two pieces have a touch over 14 hours so far...












1424308403820-975583170.jpg



__ inkjunkie
__ Feb 18, 2015





They will be getting another 14 hours but they will be in the BGE with Todds smoking tube as the MES will be smoking a Pork Butt and a chuckie for our Tamale project this weekend. The fridge they are sitting in smells fantastic. 




Bear55 said:


> You said you "coated it with Morton's TQ and sugar."  Would you give amounts of both please?
> 
> Richard


As for the TQ I used 14 grams per 454 grams of meat. The brown sugar...need to verify this, that info is in my laptop, using my phone now....but I think I used 2 teaspoons per pound. 
The meat was not the least bit salty when I tested it.


----------



## dave17a (Feb 18, 2015)

TQ says 1 tbls per lb. 1/2 oz. Got some bellies I am taking out by Friday. Many diff flavors. there is a post on it but got hijacked. This could be last post on here if we don't straigtn up.  Have learned a lot though.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 18, 2015)

I am ambidextrious.... I can watch and listen at the same time.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 18, 2015)

Looks great ! Thumbs Up


----------



## gary s (Feb 18, 2015)

Nice, looking good

Gary


----------



## inkjunkie (Feb 18, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> I am ambidextrious.... I can watch and listen at the same time.


Your two up on me....I can't do either...by themselves...




WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks great ! Thumbs Up



Thanks 



gary s said:


> Nice, looking good
> 
> Gary



Thanks


----------



## foamheart (Feb 18, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> Your two up on me....I can't do either...by themselves...


Its an aquirred skill, took me over 50+ years to aqquire it.  LOL


----------



## inkjunkie (Feb 18, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Its an aquirred skill, took me over 50+ years to aqquire it.  LOL


Perhaps there is some hope for me? Will be 49 here in a month or so lol....


----------



## wade (Feb 19, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> Sadly neither one of us can actually taste which flavor pellets we use. With that said some of the best tasting bacon we have bought was Maple flavored.


Most of the Maple dry cure bacon I have seen commercially available here has used either maple sugar or maple syrup. From what I can tell most are not smoked using Maple wood.

Great looking bacon btw.


----------



## gary s (Feb 19, 2015)

I have had Maple flavored bacon, and really didn't care for it. Not sure what they did to get the maple flavor, but it was way overpowering, (This was a store bought bacon so it could have been artificial flavor ? I don't know )

Gary


----------



## twoalpha (Feb 19, 2015)

Making me hungry. Where is the bacon?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job.


----------



## inkjunkie (Feb 19, 2015)

Up to the point that I got involved with this wonderful hobby we got bacon from a friend occasionally,  first few packs he gave us were smoked with Maple, we both liked it. Time will tell.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 19, 2015)

Saw a show last night on bacon, its amazing all the bacon flavored and scented stuff out there today. The one that caught my eye was a specialty bacon company that ships all around the world artisan bacon. There number one seller? Cob smoked bacon sells for 18.00 US 8 oz. (+frt.). The guy showed their packaging unit and one entire line was 100% cob bacon going out as fast as they could package it.


----------



## gary s (Feb 19, 2015)

Wow that's some high dollar Bacon $36.00 Lb.   We need to start smoking and selling Bacon

gary


----------



## tropics (Feb 19, 2015)

gary s said:


> Wow that's some high dollar Bacon $36.00 Lb.   We need to start smoking and selling Bacon
> 
> gary


Thats the caviar of Bacon. LOL


----------



## gary s (Feb 19, 2015)

I guess. I'll probably never find out how it taste, unless someone gives me some

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 19, 2015)

Looks Good From Here, Ink!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Any pics of any sliced???
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## gary s (Feb 19, 2015)

I'll be waiting I bet the pics will be great   And The Bacon !

Gary


----------



## dave17a (Feb 19, 2015)

Takin mine out Friday eve.  Did maple sugar. Let you know How that taste. Some folks just don't like maple bacon. Never really went after it myself in store, but this might be a whole  nuther basket of goods here. Test fry also tomorrow. Yuuuuuum!


Wade said:


> Most of the Maple dry cure bacon I have seen commercially available here has used either maple sugar or maple syrup. From what I can tell most are not smoked using Maple wood.
> 
> Great looking bacon btw.





inkjunkie said:


> Bought a 14 pound frozen Belly. Thawed, skinned and coated it with Morton's TQ & some brown sugar. Vacuum sealed them and into the fridge they went...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## inkjunkie (Feb 19, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Good From Here, Ink!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.....

No pics of it sliced yet. Smoking the pieces in increments. Have 3 pieces of belly and 1 BBB in the BGE with the AMNPS. Going to pull them off after 7 hours today. Tomorrow morning 2 pieces of the belly will be going in for the final 7 hours. We will have 1 piece of BBB and 2 pieces of belly at 7 hours, 1 piece of BBB at 14 hours along with 1 piece of belly at 14 hours, 1 piece of belly at 21 hours and 2 pieces at 28 hours....all "cold smoked".

A few folks here suggested that we smoke/rest them. Every time we open the fridge where the smoked stuff is kept I get very hungry.

Hoping to get them sliced on Monday. The Boss will be going shopping with a neighbor on Monday so it may not happen. Tuesday she will be gone most of the day, quilt club meeting....May be Wednesday before we get it sliced.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 20, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> Thanks.....
> 
> No pics of it sliced yet. Smoking the pieces in increments. Have 3 pieces of belly and 1 BBB in the BGE with the AMNPS. Going to pull them off after 7 hours today. Tomorrow morning 2 pieces of the belly will be going in for the final 7 hours. We will have 1 piece of BBB and 2 pieces of belly at 7 hours, 1 piece of BBB at 14 hours along with 1 piece of belly at 14 hours, 1 piece of belly at 21 hours and 2 pieces at 28 hours....all "cold smoked".
> 
> ...


That's fine---I can wait.







Bear


----------



## gary s (Feb 20, 2015)

I'll be watching, Going to slice mine later on today

gary


----------



## dave17a (Feb 26, 2015)

What the hell are waiting on. Let's get going gentleman. Corn cobs are seasoned bout this time. Was a Christmas present once. Was told Cousin and me played with them all night. Give that to spoiled brat sh******s today. Sorry.


----------



## smoked alaskan (Feb 26, 2015)

Bacon? Someone say bacon? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks awesome. Haven't graduated to bacon yet but looking forward to it very much.  Imagine waiting weeks for it to cure is a bit like waiting for a batch of homebrew ale to get done...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Also guessing it's just as hard to stay ahead of the power curve - production vs consumption !


----------



## chewmeister (Feb 26, 2015)

Mmm. Bacon.


----------



## dave17a (Feb 27, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> I am ambidextrious.... I can watch and listen at the same time.


See your point


----------

